# Hi



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey my names dean im from the north east uk, im 24. I used to train before but I had to have a break due to personal reasons and that was a year ago. Im back to the gym been back 2 weeks. Aiming high this time and want to have everything correct eg training plan, eating correct etc. Im 6 foot 3in I way 16 and a half stone, I still have good defenition in my abs, arms, chest and shoulders. I dont lift anywhere to what I used to lift but that will come with time. When I used to train before I was on courses of steroids but not sure if I want to go that route again or not. If I eat correctly and train correctly can I still get just as good gains as steroids but without the side effects etc? cheers


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Train hard, eat well and rest and you will se some great gains over time, you will not reach the size as you would with steroids but you can get to a decent size without. It really does depend on your overall goal though fella.

Welcome to the forum btw. :becky:


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Howdy,

I'm new here too, you're not alone! Hope you get some decent tips etc.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud

:welcome:


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

welcome guys.


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey cheers for the replys. Ive put a pic of current progress. I think I will go back to a roid course but I want to train natural for a while and get into a better shape physically and mentally before doing it.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Dean,

Sorry, you way 16.5 stone??? How does that work? You don't look that big..


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

lol yeah m8 that pic doesnt show it all but im a big lad. Ill put another up but its with a top on. It also depends what part of the day when I weighed myself in the morning I was just over 16 and during the day im 16 and a half maybe I need new scales lol but thats what its telling me.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I'm impressed. You obviously carry the weight in your big toe. Either that or you weighed yourself after a nine course meal. lol.


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

haha well I wouldnt lie about my weight m8 kinda defeats the object and advice!!!


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, not doubting you. Just impressed. So, you thinking about doing another cycle? I keep contemplating it, but the side effects freak me out a little. Did you notice any side affects when you did it last?


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

the side effects I had mate was, going to bed sweeting alot during the night. Always turned on the misses got sick of me so I went else where lol. I gained spots on my back and chest. That was about all but the improvements I got were way above the side effects I got. My benching went from 20kg a side to 40 kg a side my reps went higher and heavier as the weeks went on. On a side note this sounds pathetic but I didnt get angry from the gear I got upset, I could be sitting there watching a film with the misses and If it was a sad film Id frigging cry lol strange but true.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously? I thought you were meant to turn into the incredible hulk not the incredible sulk. I can deal with the spots for the gain. Did you inject or do pills? Also, what happened to your labido (not being personal or anything, just I've heard contradicting things)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Night sweats and big strength gains sounds like tren to me, which I prefare over deca any day, though insomnia is another little side I found with it...


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

My sex drive was really high m8 as I said in last post I broke up with my ex because of cheating and sleeping around I have a high sex drive anyway but was really high during my course. I took Dbol along with injection m8. Ive had deca, sus, aquaviron, dbols, nandrolon or however u spell it lol. You could get different side effects mate it can vary!!


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh right!!! I hadn't figured that you were playing around on the side. Well, that's cool, the thought of it affecting that would worry me more than anything else. lol. How very sad of me I know. Cool beans mate, I'm may give it a go as I'm finding it hard to put weight on. If I grow titties and go bald and turn into a spotty teenager with no sex drive tho. I'm coming after you. lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not here to correct you but deca and Nandralone are the same beast and though I have used it more than once, I find the most suppressive, get on that for too long and your girl will think you are playing away anyway, cos your sex drive will disapear faster than your bollocks, or maybe its just me!! but the rule of thumb with tren and deca is always take test with them....


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

lol dont just go take steroids mate look into it you will need a pct. Make sure your eating correct and have a good routine at the gym and give yourself enough resting time.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

See, where do you find the best way of taking it all, like, what to combine with what? It's all very confusing...


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

theres a section on this site that gives you basic information. EG Dont just trust someone who says ive just getting 10ml of deca and its really good etc youve got gear that rips ya and gear that bulks ya research it if you want to build size etc look at gear that will do that. I used sus etc to put bulk on and then used cutter to get better shape. Its not easy its a pain in the ass literally!! You will also need to look into your local needle exchange and get your needles from there and then get information on how to use them luckily I had a pro friend who showed me what to do. EG you wouldnt inject more then 1ml into each shoulder and you would draw the gear out with a green needle then swap for a blue needle to inject then swab the injection area with a alcohol swab wipe you would really need to research it mate otherwise you would probs end up hurting yourself due to a mistake or something you never knew you had to do!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you start you research on something like isteroids.com, and other they will give you profiles of all the AAS, for a first cycle I would only do atestosterone something like sustanon, thats what I'm bridging with now, but next week I will be doing some fast rip which is a test/tren/madsteron blend all short estered, and I will be doing a ml a day 75mg of each, this is great for condition and cuts you up well, and the masteron is a good muscle hardener, I have arimidex and HCG for during and then I will do a full PCT, which I havn't done for a long time, so will have a good few months down time....


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise! I don't have a clue about steroids etc. Maybe I'm a little slow. lol


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you train much? How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Who are your refering to???


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry fredde mate I was referring to sphinx


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm 26. I've been training for two years, I just have never felt the need to try them, but it's getting laughable at the lack of weight I'm gaining. I work out about 4-5 times a week, but I'm also big on running. I'll run maybe 20-25 miles a week. So I guess I'm going to have to cut that back to bulk up. I'm seriously going to have to re-think my diet and if that doesn't work, try these steroids. Maybe. Why do I sound like a total rookie? lol


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

lol ya dont mate. Whats ya diet like? I have 6-7 small meals a day if I get hungry inbetween ill have some fruit or a ryvita and a bit cottage cheese horrible but good! Dont have big meals break them down. If youve got good shape then yeah cut the running down. Have 3-4 protein shakes a day no more. Get a gym routine. Like I prefer to work 1 big muscle and 1 small muscle when in the gym. Like ill do Chest and Triceps 1 day and Shoulders and Biceps another day, then Ill do back and abs and some cardio and last day legs. Them 4 days I train hard then I rest up the other 3, but still eat correct etc


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

This is it, it's the diet that is the issue. I have possibly the smallest appetite in the world (I was anorexic as a teenager) and also a very high metabolism. Added to that I was vegetarian for 11 years. I've been eating meat for 4 years, but I still have trouble eating chicken and, as I've said before on another post I can't stand protein shakes. So I'm screwed when it comes to protein. however, I think I've sorted the protein shake thing out, I'm going to try it without milk. I think once I get the diet sorted I will see massive improvements.

I break down my weights to specific muscle groups as it is, make sure I take my rest days and I've learnt that technique is a lot more important than the weight. Not that I'm feeble. lol. I'll get there one day.

Scarily, I like cottage cheese. Especially with pineapple. Hmmmm. lol.

I take it your meals consist of chicken and steamed veg etc?


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

steamed veg, fresh chicken, fruit, cottage cheese, protein shakes, green tea, boiled eggs, brown bread....you get the drift haha!! My guess would be mate dont do steroids for a while. Get your diet correct and get plenty food into you well the correct food anyway!! Your correct in away that yes technique is important to stretch the muscle etc. But you should also lift heavier even if you just push out a couple of reps. The body is designed to develope and evolve so lifting the same weights even if they are heavy and you can get 8-10 reps out with them means your body will not develope as well and will just get used to lifting that weight. But if you lift heavier even for 3 or 4 reps it means you are testing and tearing the fibres in your muscle and the protein etc will do the rest to rebuild and develope and lift heavier so on and so on.( in basic word better progress). What I do I have a booklet I use to write down so if Ive lifted 90kg on the bench for 4 reps I at least want to push out 5 or 6 next week and yes using the correct technique all the way down to your chest and back up.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, I'll see if any of those suggestions help out. I guess I'm gonna have to go out and get myself a notepad.


----------



## dean1986 (Jun 14, 2010)

haha or if ya have a good memory that will do!!


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Note pad it is! By the way, who's the fella having a chuckle in the photo behind you? lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sphinx youre not getting anywhere cos youre training too frequently-101% sure of it altho there are probly other factors...

only the lucky fcuks and those on gear or who are super fit can hope to gain on such a hi frequency..

and even then it aint guarenteed.

take a look at my full bodyworkout in beginners section.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

I was kind of thinking I was training to much. The problem is I think I find it almost addictive if you see what I mean? I think I have to be a little firmer with myself.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know precisely what you mean, however,

ask yourself a question.

do you want to look good?

or cater to an addiction, propagated further by the mainstream media.

you cant make a profit on rest bud...


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

That's true. And the main reason I started was to see results, so I guess I'm just defeating myself by doing to much. Sometimes I need to be told to stop being such a numpty! lol. Quick question though, if you don't mind. I enjoy running, its a massive stress relief for me and as I have a stressful job I run a lot. Now, if I increase my calorie intake will this help me to keep bulking up whilst still running, or am I going to have to cut right back?


----------



## san4os (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello guys!!!

Im Alex!

I need your advice!

I need strong body! what should I eat and drink?

__________________________________________

montecristo cigars


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ummm find an alternate cardio bud, i really think if youre deadlifting and squatting hard jogging is the last thing your back and knees need.

just have a think to yourself...most joggers look like scrawny bone bags...

try n pick a low impact cardio.

personally it think some form of cardio should be done al year round, i just walk the dogs.


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a good point, they are proper rakes aren't they. Guess I thought I could be the exception to the rule. You've got good definition on you, how long have you been working out?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you can assume youre not the exception to any of the rules and not a Batista like genetic freak in the making you`ll save yourself alot of time.

i used to label myself not only a hardgainer but a nongainer.

ive been training bout 5 years now,i`m 42 and had a fusion on my back 2 years ago.

in fact i had a back problem before i started training.

i then started out with a BARE BAR for some exercises and trained 2x a week.

thats it.

have a look for my full body routine in the beginers section.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Sphinx said:


> That's true. And the main reason I started was to see results, so I guess I'm just defeating myself by doing to much. Sometimes I need to be told to stop being such a numpty! lol. Quick question though, if you don't mind. I enjoy running, its a massive stress relief for me and as I have a stressful job I run a lot. Now, if I increase my calorie intake will this help me to keep bulking up whilst still running, or am I going to have to cut right back?


Stop being such a numpty sphinx!! :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

san4os said:


> Hello guys!!!
> 
> Im Alex!
> 
> ...


Have a look here fella

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/20682-example-cutting-bulking-diets.html


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Mikee,

Cheers for that, I think I definately needed it. Maybe next time a slap round the face may have to be used! lol.

Another quick question. I've been thinking about my diet and there is no way I can eat 6 meals a day, I just don't think I could do it. If I substituted it, for example, for 2 protein shakes (yuck) and a protein shake before working out. Would this be an effective substitute? Obviously I appreciate that it's prbably not as good, but if I planned my meals well to, would it do a decent enough job?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

If you really can't eat 6 small meals a day then what about a meal replacement shake? in place of 1 or 2 of the meals, ensure it has a decent amount of quality protein and this will be better than missing a meal altogether.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sphinx you cant just eat calories..

as with weights you have to build it up.

you can eat 6 meals a day (you numpty) cos to start with you`d eat the same amount of cals you eat now divided into 6 meals.

you would then SLOWLY add more calories to each meal.

what you cant do it suddenly eat 3000 cals a day cos you have to anymore than you could suddenly squat 200kg lol

make your own shakes up using a protein powder,milk/water,egg, peanut butter, nana, natty yoghurt..whatever..

ITS EASIER TO DRINK CALS THAN EAT THEM.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I am waiting for the 'It's easier to drink cals than eat them' slogan t-shirts to be on sale any day now Cal. :becky:

Of course you could do another one and lose the 's'

Have some rep too for 5000 posts fella.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao!

you cant beat a bit of the whitestuff!

thanks bud, i didnt realise i`d hit it..


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm, that numpty thing has caught on now hasn't it. lol.

I guess starting small and breaking down the meals that way, then I guess, as you said I can work my way up to larger sizes. Monday will be my start day. Gives me a chance to plan for the week.

Cheers from,

Numpty.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if we`re taking the p1ss you`ve been accepted as one of the guys :becky:


----------



## Sphinx (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats very true! In that case I feel (semi) honoured! lol.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to musclechat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello everyone everbody seems to be fit in here. kinda feel I belong!


----------

